# Owes €200 to a video rental shop which will be closing down in a couple of months.



## Erith (22 Feb 2010)

My little brother owes 200euro to a video rental shop which will be closing down in a couple of months. 

I've told him to settle it with the owners before it folds as the debt may end up in the hands of someone much less pleasant to owe money to. 

Am I right on this?


----------



## mercman (22 Feb 2010)

*Re: Video Library*

He should go in, put on the poor mouth and make an offer of €75. Can't see anybody buying debts like this especially in the case of a minor.


----------



## Romulan (22 Feb 2010)

*Re: Video Library*

He is a creditor.

The owner may not feel the debt worth persuing but can, if he chooses, sell the debt to someone who does feel it worth the effort.


----------



## jhegarty (22 Feb 2010)

*Re: Video Library*



mercman said:


> He should go in, put on the poor mouth and make an offer of €75. Can't see anybody buying debts like this especially in the case of a minor.




I think that's the best plan. Cash now will be more use to the business then a debt later.


----------



## ajapale (22 Feb 2010)

*Re: Owes €200 to a video rental shop which will be closing down in a couple of months*

OT posts will be deleted.

If posters think that posts breach the posting guidelines then they should use the report post facility


----------



## Padraigb (22 Feb 2010)

*Re: Owes €200 to a video rental shop which will be closing down in a couple of months*

I propose another idea for Erith to pass on to little brother: that he pay the debt because it is the right thing to do.


----------



## Papercut (23 Feb 2010)

*Re: Owes €200 to a video rental shop which will be closing down in a couple of months*

I noticed a poster in the Chartbusters window in Patrick St Dublin about a week ago which said something like ''Owe us money? Not any more - we have wiped out all outstanding arrears'' Maybe it just applied to that branch, but I got the impression that it applied nationwide.


----------



## Bronte (23 Feb 2010)

*Re: Owes €200 to a video rental shop which will be closing down in a couple of months*

A shop that is closing down is hardly likely to chase a debt of 200 Euro.


----------



## batty (23 Feb 2010)

*Re: Video Library*



mercman said:


> He should go in, put on the poor mouth and make an offer of €75. Can't see anybody buying debts like this especially in the case of a minor.


 
Surely if he's a minor he doesn't owe the money as minors are not legally allowed to contract except for neccessaries?    Just a thought.


----------



## TheBlock (23 Feb 2010)

*Re: Owes €200 to a video rental shop which will be closing down in a couple of months*

How did he run up this bill? Did he loose a DVD/Game? Surely the shop should have given him th opeertunity to replace the DVD game rather than just accruing rental charges. Has he spoken to the shop re what he owes and a method of payment. I know for a fact that the large chains will wipe most of this debt if it pertains to one lost DVD/Game.


----------



## jack2009 (23 Feb 2010)

*Re: Owes €200 to a video rental shop which will be closing down in a couple of months*



Padraigb said:


> I propose another idea for Erith to pass on to little brother: that he pay the debt because it is the right thing to do.


 

+1 your little brother owes €200 and should make some effort to settle his debts.  I am a firm believer in Karma, what goes around come around.


----------



## Ancutza (23 Feb 2010)

*Re: Owes €200 to a video rental shop which will be closing down in a couple of months*

+ another 1.  As the owner of a small business this sort of stuff gets to me.  Your little brother had the use of their products and didn't pay.  Now they are in trouble are we to advise that he still shouldn't bother to pay?  If he and his ilk had paid on time this business might have survived.  Morality my ar*e!


----------



## donee (23 Feb 2010)

*Re: Owes €200 to a video rental shop which will be closing down in a couple of months*

++++1 he owes the money PAY IT , Bill Cullen on the frontline programme last night was right, we've raised a Molly Coddled generation!


----------



## Padraigb (23 Feb 2010)

*Re: Owes €200 to a video rental shop which will be closing down in a couple of months*

I am pleased to see that I am not a lone eccentric.


----------



## Romulan (24 Feb 2010)

*Re: Owes €200 to a video rental shop which will be closing down in a couple of months*

I suggested that originally in response to MERCMAN but the OP took exception.

My post has disappeared for some strange reason.


----------

